# BANDAI 1/72 perfect Grade Millennium Falcon



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

YES!!!!

"THE" Millennium Falcon model I have wanted since standing in line around the block and finally seeing a film called STAR WARS! While everyone at the time loved the X Wings, I from day one loved the Falcon...THIS Falcon...An almost perfect reproduction of the 5' Filming model.

Very excited about building her up!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Christmas arrived early for the Captain! 

Bandai sure loves to make their big box kits seem extra special, and at the price it looks like it IS special. I can't wait to see what you do with this!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

registered...


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I am very tempted to buy this kit. But I'm pretty happy with my 1/144 Bandai, and I don't have a place to put it.

Although it would probably look cool mounted on a wall somewhere, but then I'd have to paint the wall to look like the back of a star destroyer....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

One question as you start the build. Does it look like the parts breakdown allows for replacement hull parts to make the ESB 'five legs' version? I know there's more than that to the revision but that seems to be the core structural difference. Did Bandai allow for the possibility?

(not that I'm hot for that, this is 'my' Falcon as well.  )

I'm surprised they didn't include the fluids/gas/energy pipestand (which was camouflage for the needed support rod!  ) as an option. I guess having the full hull is more stable than the partial set prop.


----------



## nkg (Oct 7, 2016)

Steve H said:


> One question as you start the build. Does it look like the parts breakdown allows for replacement hull parts to make the ESB 'five legs' version? I know there's more than that to the revision but that seems to be the core structural difference. Did Bandai allow for the possibility?


Nope. Not without replacing the whole front lower saucer. I don't see them doing that as an add-on part - probably release a different version someday.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

nkg said:


> Nope. Not without replacing the whole front lower saucer. I don't see them doing that as an add-on part - probably release a different version someday.


So the lower front...quarters? don't snap onto a frame or something, it's an 'all or nothing' unit? well that's a surprise. Still, given what I seem to recall are other physical differences you're probably right, the ESB Falcon would be a mostly new kit on its own.

And they may not make it in 1/72 as they do have the 'vehicle collection' version. Which seems like they're leaving money on the table but eh. I'm just glad this ANH Falcon exists! (grrr I hate using ANH it was Star Wars, darn it!  )


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

"Almost" perfect?  I'm still waiting for my shipping notice from GundamUSA...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

So who will be the first to incorporate a startup sequence for the cockpit lights?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JeffBond said:


> "Almost" perfect?  I'm still waiting for my shipping notice from GundamUSA...


Personally, I think it is PERFECT...but around here there's always someone who wants to contest that! It seems you can't win either way!:laugh:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> One question as you start the build. Does it look like the parts breakdown allows for replacement hull parts to make the ESB 'five legs' version? I know there's more than that to the revision but that seems to be the core structural difference. Did Bandai allow for the possibility?
> 
> (not that I'm hot for that, this is 'my' Falcon as well.  )
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't include the fluids/gas/energy pipestand (which was camouflage for the needed support rod!  ) as an option. I guess having the full hull is more stable than the partial set prop.


The whole front lower section of the saucer IS AN INDIVIDUAL PART. So yes, for those who want that EMPIRE STRIKES BACK etc...may have a possibility.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fully Built and awaiting PAINTING/WEATHERING.

The model has some weight to it! The lights go on individually. You can have the engine and cabin lights on without the landing gear and entrance lamps on...etc.Unlike the brittle plastic of the fine molds kit, the plastic has some give but care must be taken when removing the delicate pipe work from the sprue.

The cockpit lighting is true to the lighting of the cockpit as seen in Star Wars...in scale and believable , unlike in Empire when it was lit like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

nkg said:


> Nope. Not without replacing the whole front lower saucer. I don't see them doing that as an add-on part - probably release a different version someday.


Incorrect...The whole lower portion of the undercarriage is a separate part. So there is a possibility of an Empire/Jedi version somewhere down the line.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, even with just the base coat that looks really, really sweet. LOL! It looks like the McQuarrie painting without the shading and grime and such! (well, in concept at least as McQuarrie didn't go for 'greebly' planted all over)

Fast build! Well done!


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

electric indigo said:


> So who will be the first to incorporate a startup sequence for the cockpit lights?


I applaud anyone who does this. Especially if they can figure out how to properly light the cockpit side walls.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

But does it have 1955 Chevy frames inside the 2 mandibles? [that was kind of a joke from the modelers. Harrison Ford drove a 55 in American Graffiti.]

It looks really good. I started to scratch-build one as soon as I saw Star Wars. Then realized it was off in many ways. Then I bought the AMY [?} model, and realized it was also off in many ways. Especially in the center wide/details.

This looks really close.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A little work on the cockpit...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A little more work...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, just look at that thing, sooooo pretty. 

I'm guessing that since Bandai went and molded the 'blaster holes' on the left top front of the hull, complete with the all-but-invisible exposed machinery underneath. I make the assumption that they also put the 'blaster divot' seen on the right side 'whatever it is' over the boarding ramp. (I'm still not convinced those are escape pods or whatever regardless the retconning says.  )


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Man, just look at that thing, sooooo pretty.
> 
> I'm guessing that since Bandai went and molded the 'blaster holes' on the left top front of the hull, complete with the all-but-invisible exposed machinery underneath. I make the assumption that they also put the 'blaster divot' seen on the right side 'whatever it is' over the boarding ramp. (I'm still not convinced those are escape pods or whatever regardless the retconning says.  )


No...for some reason they didn't...i'll be adding them shortly!


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Has anyone produced a mapping of the details to model kits? I have to believe someone has been crazy enough to do so. :-;


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> No...for some reason they didn't...i'll be adding them shortly!


I wonder, was that divot only on the set prop? I'm just guessing but I suspect there were discrepancies between set and miniature. 

If they DO match regarding the divot, it's very odd that Bandai would miss that. I'm sure it's explained on a blog somewhere...in Japanese.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

That is an amazing kit. I wish I could afford to swing one. I look forward to seeing what you do with this one, no doubt it will be as stunning as all your other builds.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple more "IN PROGRESS" shots for anyone interested...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> A couple more "IN PROGRESS" shots for anyone interested...


I _really_ appreciate the way you're being so subtle with the weathering. I've said it here before, but so many modelers tend to get carried away with that and by the time they're done their Falcons look like they barely survived a house fire followed by a trip through the sewer system. Your light touch is, in my opinion, perfect.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

I found this link

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!AC6ntlvZAW1tZiM&id=220A17AB9B2F4507!733&cid=220A17AB9B2F4507

giving a map of parts.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> I _really_ appreciate the way you're being so subtle with the weathering. I've said it here before, but so many modelers tend to get carried away with that and by the time they're done their Falcons look like they barely survived a house fire followed by a trip through the sewer system. Your light touch is, in my opinion, perfect.


Many sincere thanks sir!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OK...A little more progress. First there is no hymn or reason for how I am doing this. I am bouncing around the upper hull, sides and engine deck right now. I used photos of the real 5' Falcon .(I ran out of ink on my printer, otherwise I would display the photos with my model)...The fun continues!


Note...the little gaps here and there will be cemented flush with the hull as I progress!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Where are you finding this for sale?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple more "in progress" shots...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Sooo pretty. It looks like the detail level is insane. Will you grace us with an overview opinion when you're finished?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Sooo pretty. It looks like the detail level is insane. Will you grace us with an overview opinion when you're finished?


Thanks! I can honestly say that this is THE BEST Sci-Fi model kit I have had the pleasure to work on.The level of detail and ease of assembly is way, way over the top.
For me the added bonus is the model is of the 5' Filming model as it appeared in Star Wars...NOT that 32" miniature.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks fantastic! probably one of the best looking Falcons I've seen in a long time. :grin2:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

"What a hunk o' junk!"


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

terryr said:


> But does it have 1955 Chevy frames inside the 2 mandibles? [that was kind of a joke from the modelers. Harrison Ford drove a 55 in American Graffiti.]
> 
> It looks really good. I started to scratch-build one as soon as I saw Star Wars. Then realized it was off in many ways. Then I bought the AMY [?} model, and realized it was also off in many ways. Especially in the center wide/details.
> 
> This looks really close.


The '55, will HAVE 2-b colored; "Piss-Yellow, & Puke-Green" ...
With a YOUNG Mackenzie Phillips, "Side-Kick" >

Bubba The Senile :willy_nilly: :wink2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Started on the lower hull...


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

That really looks good. Very nice work.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Bandai Perfect grade 1/72 Millennium Falcon... lighting. Love the “scale” lighting in cockpit! Han and Chewie shouldn’t need welders goggles to fly the Falcon!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

That's awesome. What paints are you using on this?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Daniel_B said:


> That's awesome. What paints are you using on this?



I bought a bunch of these years ago when I was building the Fine Molds and MPC Falcons .I had the Boxcar red as well. The rest I matched with Tamiya and Model Master paints.

I forgot how bad that Floquil stuff smells!!! Need plenty of ventilation when applying .


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

*sob sob* Floquil. *snif*

Powerful stuff. Great for lead gaming minis IIRC. Just gold for weathering. 

Humbrol tins were my main 'go to' paint in the '70s and '80s but Floquil was right there for the grime and burnt metal and other weathering. Man I miss those wild days. Racks of Humbrol, Floquil, Pactra, then Tamiya paint started to wend its way into local shops, and then Gunze Sangyo, then the Yen went crazy and Japanese paint became way over priced then vanished for the most part...


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Testors can rot in ... heck ... for killing so many good paint brands (actually, it's RPM that can rot).


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Steve H said:


> Man I miss those wild days. Racks of Humbrol, Floquil, Pactra, then Tamiya paint started to wend its way into local shops, and then Gunze Sangyo, then the Yen went crazy and Japanese paint became way over priced then vanished for the most part...


I miss having 3-4 good, family-owned hobby shops close to me to browse and hang out. But that was 30 years ago! All gone. Have one Hobby Town, but it's not the same.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More refining on the Falcon...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful. Again, I feel like I'm looking at the original filming miniature.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.

Would you mind to share some details about your weathering techniques?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

electric indigo said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Would you mind to share some details about your weathering techniques?


Sure..will do in an upcoming post/video!



Steve H said:


> Beautiful. Again, I feel like I'm looking at the original filming miniature.



Many thanks sir!!! I am STILL refining the painting/weathering!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Perfection!

Wait by the phone for Lorne Peterson's call :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe the correct phrase is "Sweeeeet!"



So beautiful. Well done!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Steve H said:


> I believe the correct phrase is "Sweeeeet!"
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful. Well done!


plus one


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are some pictures with the landing gear deployed...


A couple things I would like to mention. First, the lighting. Personally I think Bandai nailed the lighting. The lighting in the cockpit was subtle in the first film(1977), Not the pin ball machine lights of Empire. Also I had no problem with the decal application or the fit of the cockpit.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here are some pictures with the landing gear deployed...


I'm assuming you swap out parts to "deploy" the landing gear and ramp?
How easy is it to switch back and forth?

I'm still kind of tempted to pick up one of these kits.....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MartyS said:


> I'm assuming you swap out parts to "deploy" the landing gear and ramp?
> How easy is it to switch back and forth?
> 
> I'm still kind of tempted to pick up one of these kits.....


Yes...you swap out the parts. Very easy. And the fit is tight for the gear so you don't have to worry about it crashing to the floor when you fly the model around the room in for a landing!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work!

BTW, can you please recommend a source for good reference photos of the original filming miniature?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Having a blast with this kit!!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Beautiful.

Just got mine in the mail yesterday. The instruction booklet is quite detailed but man I wish Bandai had used larger photos of the cockpit to see with paint callouts. Do I just guess about what needs to be painted and what doesn't? The chairs, figures and arch around doorway, obviously, but anything else I need to paint or will the decals do it all? Should I paint the consoles in a dark grey/almost black? Are the side panels similar? This will be my first MF kit since the MPC one in the late 70s/early 80s so I want to get it right.


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

> BTW, can you please recommend a source for good reference photos of the original filming miniature?


Since no reply was forthcoming, I spent some time looking around, and found this fairly good source of reference images:
https://www.behance.net/gallery/40908583/Reference-YT-1300-Light-Freighter

Should be useful when detailing/weathering.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

neps said:


> Since no reply was forthcoming, I spent some time looking around, and found this fairly good source of reference images:
> https://www.behance.net/gallery/40908583/Reference-YT-1300-Light-Freighter
> 
> Should be useful when detailing/weathering.


Lol! Sorry I didn't answer fast enough for you...Google is our friend! Plus I have years worth of reference material I used that came from the net, magazines, Star Wars.


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

> Lol! Sorry I didn't answer fast enough for you...


No worries. However, if you have other internet sources, please list them. I'm sure that people building this will find them useful.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

neps said:


> No worries. However, if you have other internet sources, please list them. I'm sure that people building this will find them useful.


Best thing to do is google 5' Millennium Falcon miniature A New Hope.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

neps said:


> Since no reply was forthcoming, I spent some time looking around, and found this fairly good source of reference images:
> https://www.behance.net/gallery/40908583/Reference-YT-1300-Light-Freighter
> 
> Should be useful when detailing/weathering.


Be aware that the model is missing a number of pieces. The best reference is period photos that show how it looked at the time of filming.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome Falcon build & photos, Captain Solo!


----------



## nkg (Oct 7, 2016)

neps said:


> Nice work!
> 
> BTW, can you please recommend a source for good reference photos of the original filming miniature?


sites.google.com/site/millenniumfalconnotes/final-notes

Links toward the end.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A fellow 5' Falcon bud, Jaitea from the RPF, did a wonderful job putting my 1/72 Bandai Falcon in the Death Star!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more detail shots of my Falcon build...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just getting a feel for some Diorama ideas!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

"What a piece of junk!" ~ Luke Skywalker


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Well they do say one man's trash is another (tens of thousands) mens treasure!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


"Aren't you a little fat for a Stormtrooper?"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> "Aren't you a little fat for a Stormtrooper?"


HA!
And here I thought I was putting all those leftover 1/72 figures from my Fine Molds Falcon builds to good use!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful stuff. Only thing missing in your diorama considerations is that set of power/fuel/fluids transfer conduits (well, that's what I've always assumed they were) on the front underquarter near the exposed bay. As we know, that was just set dressing to conceal the necessary support pole for the stage prop (and later evolved into the 'chipmunk cheek' additional landing gear) but hey, it's in the shot, Solo was always checking it out, it was super nice of the Empire to refuel the Falcon while in the Death Star...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some boring Tabletop pics of my build...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more pictures of my build...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So I performed a little surgery on the interior cockpit of my Falcon. The pilot's seats were too far back, so I moved them forward...I also added Luke and Ben standing behind Han and Chewie...Very pleased with the effect!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> So I performed a little surgery on the interior cockpit of my Falcon. The pilot's seats were too far back, so I moved them forward...I also added Luke and Ben standing behind Han and Chewie...Very pleased with the effect!


As you should be--that looks GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder if the seats were too far back in order to make it easier to swap the figures out? 

Doesn't really matter as the mod makes the model ever better, and I once again praise Mark's skill. 

Will we get an actual review of the kit? How it stacks up, any finicky issues with part fit or detail, what's missing and what's a joyful surprise, that sort of thing? It really looks like a long held dream come true.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Needs 'Gonk' droids.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A little more mods to my Bandai 1/72 Perfect Grade Cockpit. The figures have been modified to evoke some "life". Han can be seen actually flying the Ship while Ben and Luke look on...Again the pilots seats have been modified so Han and Chewie look like they are flying the Falcon. The Console has been modified to better reflect the console as seen in A New Hope as opposed to the kit's Empire configuration.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Very very nice! Any thoughts of adding the blinking light that Luke reacts to? "What's that flashing?!" 

So Bandai went with the 'ESB' cockpit interior detail rather than the original (fine, fine, ANH)? That seems odd. 

Speaking of odd, I see what seems to be control wheels. I recall watching Star Wars like a hawk looking for details and I don't recall obvious steering yokes or the like. Were they there the whole time and just somehow I never saw them or what?

The more I think about it, the more funny it seems. I can't recall ANY instance of anyone actually doing 'pilot things' in the Falcon cockpit, other than flipping switches and occasionally throwing a lever to enter/leave Hyperspace. huh.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Very very nice! Any thoughts of adding the blinking light that Luke reacts to? "What's that flashing?!"
> 
> So Bandai went with the 'ESB' cockpit interior detail rather than the original (fine, fine, ANH)? That seems odd.
> 
> ...


Many Thanks sir! Yes For whatever reason, Bandai went with the Empire Console. That's when the steering yokes were introduced...You are correct about A New Hope, They weren't there! In Fact Harrison Ford is quoted as asking George Lucas, "How do I fly this thing"?!, To Which Lucas said...just...fly it.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

To echo what others have already said, incredible build up. Mark. The detail and the way you recreated the weathering are fantastic.
I was really on the fence about purchasing this kit considering the cost. Your pictures convinced me to order the kit. I hope my Falcon turns out at least half as nice as yours did.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Capt. Krik said:


> To echo what others have already said, incredible build up. Mark. The detail and the way you recreated the weathering are fantastic.
> I was really on the fence about purchasing this kit considering the cost. Your pictures convinced me to order the kit. I hope my Falcon turns out at least half as nice as yours did.


Thanks! And I am sure your build will come out amazing sir!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OK...I thought I would do a little review of this kit. Since I actually built the thing, I hope it helps those modelers in choosing weather to purchase said kit or not.


1) Perfect grade? Yes, it is... I have said this before, This model is the most accurate Science Fiction Spaceship produced up to this time. The only niggle for me is the cockpit interior. It is based off of the Cockpit used in Empire and needs some mods to make it look like the cockpit from Star Wars(A New Hope). I suspect that along with the separate lower hull piece and extra lighting that is not used, it's for an upcoming release of an Empire version.(with the five landing legs and forward head lights)

2)Lighting. To me the lighting is perfect to the scale. Some are complaining that the lighting in the cockpit is a disappointment. I disagree. The cockpit as seen in A New Hope wasn't lit like the cockpit in Empire. In Empire, the "Irwin Allen" effect, and is seen with more flashing lights etc.Lighting like most other aspects of kit assembly is a personal matter so your milage may vary.( I prefer scale lighting...Han and Chewie shouldn't need welder's goggles to fly the Falconwhile at the same time get a sun tan from the overly lit cockpit).

3) Cost...This is up to the modeler. I personally have waited since 1977 for this kit, which is of the 5' Millennium Falcon miniature used in the film, which was the basis of the full size falcon, although little less than half, version. It is also the basis for the 32" Miniature made for Empire. So to me after it was announced it was a no brainer for me to pre order the kit.

Factor in it includes a lighting kit(again, a lot of complaints but to each his or her own), And the Photo etch.

So, if your a fan of the Falcon as it appeared originally way back in 1977 and a Star Wars fan, Check the net for the best deals available. Even if your a Sci Fi modeler, this thing is so detailed you will love it.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WOW! Just received this reply from the great Colin Cantwell!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Captain Han Solo said:


> HYPERSPACE JUMP EFX - YouTube


You need to get together with this guy
https://www.youtube.com/user/MadDougK/featured


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more boring shots of my Falcon...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

*Yawn* Ho-hum. More boring pictures of the filming miniature from Star Wars and some goof claiming it's a model kit he built. Nothing to see here. Move along, move along. 

Really beautiful. It's the kit we all wished the MPC Falcon was back in the '70s. Man I still remember building that beast, being so upset at the absurd height of the 'sidewalls' around the 'equator' of the ship. Still, the MPC Falcon looked 'kinda sorta' right and that wasn't bad for American SF kits back then. This Bandai Falcon is just literally light-years beyond that.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A fellow member of the RPF,David3, Took the time to take my Build up and put it on the box of the original 1978 MPC release of the Falcon! I personally love it!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ If only MPC had produced THAT kit.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Bandai 1/72 Perfect Grade Falcon...I swaped out the kit supplied cockpit and replaced it with the internal details of the 5' Filming model's. Since this is a replica of the miniature I decided to make it a full replica...Next up it accurizing the rear engine lighting to how it looked in Star Wars(1977)


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Super impressed with the weathering in that last batch of photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fozzie said:


> Super impressed with the weathering in that last batch of photos! :thumbsup:



Thanks! Still refining it...Next up the rear engine lighting!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

An updated beauty shot of my Falcon with the correct cockpit and other refinements...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Are these daylight shots or do you have a huge floodlight?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

electric indigo said:


> Are these daylight shots or do you have a huge floodlight?


Daylight shots.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more pics of my Falcon before I update the engines per the 5' Filming model. Just some quick cell phone pics.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/72 PG Falcon build...After carefully reviewing my reference material, I went back and corrected details here and there on the upper hull to the point now I think Ill leave it alone. Going to revisit the lower hull and replace the engine lighting next.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple more images of my completed Bandai 1/72 Perfect Grade Millennium Falcon.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Top and Bottom in natural sunlight...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

After finally calling the paint, weathering and detailing done, it was time to upgrade the stand. I had parts left over from the gazillion 1/350 Enterprise builds I did and they offered a simple and quick solution . I wanted to retain the lower gun detail. At first I was going the whole ILM route, but fearing I would misplace the gun, or worse destroy it somehow, I decided it needed to stay. I drilled a hole the size of the steel tube and using epoxy I cemented the inner attachment. The model is quite sturdy and easily removed if I want to do a Diorama or another display option. Since I plan on doing some EFX Filming on this model it works out quite well. Next up is the purging of the kits supplied engine lighting for a More accurate ILM effect as seen on the 5' Filming model...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

She's finished. I removed the engine lighting and installed Bright White LEDs of my own. However I did retail the grid detail...for now. I did remove it to see the look but it was too plain and boring. However,Who knows I may take it out and put my Clear strip back.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A side by side with the real 5' Filming model...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So here is my finished Bandai 1/72 Falcon. I posted it with the Bill George photo on the left. The mods I did were the miniatures cockpit instead of the kit's supplied cockpit from Joe C, The engine lighting is my own(will post a pic shortly), The additional damage to the hull, a new stand. The model was airbrushed with Tamiya And Model Master paints to get as close to the original filming miniature as possible.


----------



## beaz (May 13, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Lower Hull...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Still beautiful work. Now buy another and 'backdate' it to as seen in Solo.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Jaw dropping work and Insperational, as always.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> Jaw dropping work and Insperational, as always.


Many,many thanks my friend!!!!


----------

